# solenoid valve for ATO



## BBB (Oct 27, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good 120v solenoid valve (water) for a ATI system and where to get them? Mine works for a bit and then starts passing. I revere the flow, flush out and it works for a day or two and starts passing again. Time for a new one. Thanks


----------

